

LinkedIn: The 25 Hottest Skills That Got People Hired in 2014 - facepalm
http://blog.linkedin.com/2014/12/17/the-25-hottest-skills-that-got-people-hired-in-2014/

======
facepalm
Submitted this because I am curious about HN insights. Is this because of a
strong bias in the LinkedIn user base? I'm referring to > 90% of the most
wanted skills being in IT, which surprised me a lot.

